# Question about throwing up at night



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I have been trying to figure out why my puppy only throws up at night. It's usually between 5 and 10 hours after her last meal and always during night/early morning. First I thought it was when I gave her new food or too much. But it has happened when she has eaten chicken now aswell and also when she's had a fairly small portion for dinner. 
It doesn't happen alot (probably 5-6 times in 10 weeks) but I'm just curious about why this happens. Does anyone know why this could be?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Does it appear to look like bile? If it does then she is having hunger pukes and is common with newly switched dogs to raw, and if she is truly a puppy, how often and far apart are you feeding her?


----------



## NicoleSmith (Jun 25, 2011)

What are you feeding the dog? It may be cause by what the dog eats or other factors such as the dog's feeding time.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

She is 20 weeks tomorrow so she is truly a puppy :smile:

I have had her for 10 weeks and she has been eating raw for 10 weeks and is getting fed 2 main meals a day at random times (breakfast between 8 am and 12 pm, dinner between 5 pm and 11 pm) and lots of training treats inbetween. I feed her alot of different things now. She is eating chicken, pork, eggs, liver, kidneys, mackerel, sardines, lamb. I might have forgoteen something, but she eats most things except turkey so far. 
I got no clue what it looks like, I usually wake up by her puking and she's taking care of the mess quicker than I can manage to look. (I don't see much when I wake up since I sleep with my lenses in and they get kinda dry :tongue1

I very much doubt it is hunger pukes. I'm not worried about her puking, I just find it weird it never happens during the day. She is just fine right after and if I get up she is ready for play, so I usually ignore it now and continues to sleep.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

what you describe to me sounds like hunger pukes. mine was always doign it when i was changing up his feeding schedule all the time, now we haven't seen on in 3 months always early morning, long after his last meal.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Tobi said:


> what you describe to me sounds like hunger pukes. mine was always doign it when i was changing up his feeding schedule all the time, now we haven't seen on in 3 months always early morning, long after his last meal.


Hmmm this surprises me, I though you were meant to mix up the feeding schedule to avoid hunger pukes?
I guess the treats she eats gives her quite alot of energy since she is a small dog and fills her up during the day to keep her from having hunger pukes. But it doesn't make sense to me to have hunger pukes 5h after the last meal. And as I said, it's only happened 5 or 6 times in total. And for all I know the shortest one could have been related to something else.
If it is hunger pukes will she grow out of it? Cause I'm not gonna start feeding her at 5 am :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Pimzilla said:


> She is 20 weeks tomorrow so she is truly a puppy :smile:
> 
> I have had her for 10 weeks and she has been eating raw for 10 weeks and is getting fed 2 main meals a day at random times (breakfast between 8 am and 12 pm, dinner between 5 pm and 11 pm) and lots of training treats inbetween. I feed her alot of different things now. She is eating chicken, pork, eggs, liver, kidneys, mackerel, sardines, lamb. I might have forgoteen something, but she eats most things except turkey so far.
> 
> ...


since she's nice enough to clean it up for you, i'm wondering if she is getting too much to eat....if you were to add up what you're feeding her....approximation is fine....but include the 'lots of training treats'......how much does she weigh and how much will she weigh do you think, and how much are you feeding.

what makes me think it is not hunger pukes....is that she is cleaning it up, which sounds like food to me.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Pimzilla said:


> Hmmm this surprises me, I though you were meant to mix up the feeding schedule to avoid hunger pukes?
> I guess the treats she eats gives her quite alot of energy since she is a small dog and fills her up during the day to keep her from having hunger pukes. But it doesn't make sense to me to have hunger pukes 5h after the last meal. And as I said, it's only happened 5 or 6 times in total. And for all I know the shortest one could have been related to something else.
> If it is hunger pukes will she grow out of it? Cause I'm not gonna start feeding her at 5 am :biggrin:


Yes, thats what i meant!! lol, i wasn't changing his schedule, when i started feeding him randomly in a 24 hour period it stopped... I'm not sure if they "grow" out of it, i'm quite sure it doesn't work like that, have you tried giving her a little bit to eat before bed to maybe give her tummy something to digest instead of vomiting the bile up?

And what magicre is saying may hold true as well, if she's eating it, it may be a little excess or more than her stomach could handle. or she's just bonkers and eats it cuz it smells gross


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Tobi said:


> or she's just bonkers and eats it cuz it smells gross


Haha that could be it :biggrin:

Her mum was 8 kg but very skinny and her dad was 10 kg. She was bigger than her sister and I think she is growing alot so I guess she will be closer to 10kg when she is fully grown. I don't have a scales but I think she is about 5-5,5 kg now. 
I did increase her food a couple of weeks ago since she was very skinny which I don't think is too good for a growing puppy but there has not been any increase in puking. I'm probably feeding her about 250g a day now, it used to be around 220g before. 

I understand that it can be hungerpukes if it's 10h after the last meal, but why would it take that long if she ate too much? :suspicious:

Well, I was just curious and it doesn't happen too often so I don't think it's anything to worry about, but it would of course be nice if she didn't wake me up every 2nd week puking :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Pimzilla said:


> Haha that could be it :biggrin:
> 
> Her mum was 8 kg but very skinny and her dad was 10 kg. She was bigger than her sister and I think she is growing alot so I guess she will be closer to 10kg when she is fully grown. I don't have a scales but I think she is about 5-5,5 kg now.
> I did increase her food a couple of weeks ago since she was very skinny which I don't think is too good for a growing puppy but there has not been any increase in puking. I'm probably feeding her about 250g a day now, it used to be around 220g before.
> ...


is tobi calling me bonkers or your dog? either way, it could be true of both of us.

i think your dog is going through transition and will continue to do so for about a year....we're at the year and three month mark and i'm just starting to see stabilisation....the stabilisation that others talk about after having fed their dogs raw for years....

at any rate, unless this becomes a habit....pat her on the head for being such a good girl for cleaning up her mess, send her over to my house to teach my dogs how to clean up their pukes....and don't worry about it....

my math sucks, but she is currently about twelvish pounds...i have to do this american, sorry..and you're feeding her 7.8 ounces...is that about right? does that include the treats?


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Ahhh you damn americans :smile:

I'm a Swede living in the UK and I insist of talking kg and km when people reply in lbs and miles, then I nod and agree pretending I get it probably looking like a fool. Oz just makes it even worse because that's the wizard from Oz not a way of measuring things :biggrin:

Thank god for google and the online converters.

5 kg is 11 lbs, so around 11-12 lbs :smile:
And including treats I feed her around 8,8 oz which seems to be about right. She has put a little padding on now :smile:

I thought Tobi spoke about my dog, but I got now clue what gross things you like to eat :biggrin:


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I used to hate people that put a smiley after every sentence, now I'm there myself...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have two 6 month olds. They will throw up if they get too much food at night. I feed them about a pound during the day and 4 6 more ounces at night and no more puking, plus it seems they are more satisfied during the day. They get 1.4 - 1.6 pounds per day. Thsi might help. It think you said you feed about 9 ounces per meal. I might do 12 -13 ounces then another 4-6 ounces at night. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Not 9 ounces per meal, 9 ounces per day. But the bigger meal is usually in the evening as I don't want her to be too full when we are out walking/playing/training. I think she is getting about 3-3,5 oz in the morning and 4-4,5 in the evening. 
Maybe it's an idea to try change the meals around a bit and even them out more when it's possible. The chicken quarters I buy are just so big that cutting them into 3 pieces will still be a large meal and I can't cut them into 4.
Will take a while before I know if it's working thuogh since she doesn't throw up too often.

But I'm still wondering if they actually throw up that many hours after eating when they've had too much?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Like Liz, I feed my 4 month old his large meal(1lbs-ish) in the morning (between 8-11) and then smaller meal(5-8oz) in the evening(between 6-10.) Ive never had a problem with him other then when I was feeding him a large meal in the evening.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Pimzilla said:


> Ahhh you damn americans :smile:
> 
> I'm a Swede living in the UK and I insist of talking kg and km when people reply in lbs and miles, then I nod and agree pretending I get it probably looking like a fool. Oz just makes it even worse because that's the wizard from Oz not a way of measuring things :biggrin:
> 
> ...



amen to calculators and woe to me for not using one 

believe it or not, the wizard of oz was a story about gold and futures and all kinds of east, west north and south things....nothing to do with witches and goblins, oh my.

well, i was close to the weight, an ounce off on the feeding....

so, liz, what you're saying is to feed more?


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Magicre - yea you were really close but now I know that 1 oz is 28g so I learnt something.
I think Liz got the numbers wrong :smile:

I think I'm gonna try give her the bigger meal in the morning from now on to see if it helps. 
She had a very big meal last night, no puking though so I'm still not convinced that's the reason, but it's worth a try :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Pimzilla said:


> Magicre - yea you were really close but now I know that 1 oz is 28g so I learnt something.
> I think Liz got the numbers wrong :smile:
> 
> I think I'm gonna try give her the bigger meal in the morning from now on to see if it helps.
> She had a very big meal last night, no puking though so I'm still not convinced that's the reason, but it's worth a try :biggrin:


smilies are cool, aren't they ....

liz never gets numbers wrong remember that LOL


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Ops sorry Liz :heh:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I read to fast. I thought she fed 8.8 punces per meal not per day. LOL But I do feed he larger portion in the morning and just a little at night. Once they are no longer puppies I go to one meal a day. Thanks for the confidence, number are not always my friends.:tape:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Topher will puke a couple times a month, always around 5am. He wakes me up with the sound, it's always just a little bit of yellow bile and a chunk of bone. If I give him denser edible bones, such as turkey drumsticks or lamb femurs, I think his tummy has a hard time breaking it down completely and he'll puke up a piece or two. Once he's done he seems fine and he never pukes multiple times, so I don't worry about it, but I try to avoid giving him a lot of dense bones.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Julie, that might be it. I don't remember exactly what she has been eating but if she gets a meal with bones it's almost always in the evenings. Will def switch that around as much as possible :smile:


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I had the same thing with Sonya when I was feeding her on her kibble schedule (breakfast at 11am and dinner at 6pm). When I switched to a large breakfast at 7am and smaller lunch at 12-1pm, she hasn't thrown up sense. I don't know why though...


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> I had the same thing with Sonya when I was feeding her on her kibble schedule (breakfast at 11am and dinner at 6pm). When I switched to a large breakfast at 7am and smaller lunch at 12-1pm, she hasn't thrown up sense. I don't know why though...


I don't know much about dog metabolism but I guess it might slow down during night and might cause trouble? 
Thanks for the input, I might have to try feed her a bit earlier aswell then if she keeps doing it every now and then.


----------

